# Wax ...



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

You sure do have some nice pics.
Thanks
Curtis


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

YES!! A nice photo of a honey bee and where WAX comes from.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, really nice picture...ty for sharing.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice Egehan, You guy's over their sure do produce the best apricots and figs. Madison..


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thanks for sharing*

Very nice picture, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

What an awesome shot! I'd only seen that on a video, once, made by the Moody Institute (it was a good video, except for the propaganda at the end of it ). Thank you!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Egehan, that is a great shot. I teach beekeeping classes and wonder if you would allow me to use that picture in my lectures?


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

Of course...

I shared it anymore...


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice picture!!

You do realize, don't you, that she was mooning you????

Rick


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

THAT is incredible!


----------

